# twist him into submission



## Clockmaker

Boa tarde a todos.

Podem ajudar-me com esta frase? Consigo perceber a ideia subjacente a "twist him into submission", mas não encontro uma tradução que me agrade totalmente.

Muito obrigado.


«He realized the kid must have been a boxer and that meant he'd have to get him down on the mat and *twist him into submission*.»


----------



## Vanda

Relojoeiro,

Eu iria com ''dobrá-lo à submissão"/ ''dominá-lo''.


----------



## Clockmaker

Tinha pensado em "torcer", mas prefiro "dobrar", como sugeres. 

A frase faria sentido desta forma? "...teria de o levar ao tapete e de o dobrar a fim de o subjugar".


----------



## Vanda

Acho que sim, uma vez que estão falando de luta e é um dos gesto da luta, né? Não conheço o jargão deles.


----------



## Clockmaker

Obrigado pela ajuda, Vanda!


----------



## GamblingCamel

Clockmaker said:


> Consigo perceber a ideia subjacente a "twist him into submission", mas não encontro uma tradução que me agrade totalmente.
> 
> «He realized the kid must have been a boxer and that meant he'd have to get him down on the mat and *twist him into submission*.»



The fight is probably MMA (mixed martial arts). He realizes that the kid is good on his feet, using boxing jabs and punches. Thus his strategy is to get him onto the mat, where he'll be able to take advantage of his superior ground grappling skills --  leg twists, armlocks, chokeholds -- to force the kid into submission.

ADENDO: I didn't realize that you and Vanda had already exchanged posts.  I hope my little summary can be of some use.


----------



## Clockmaker

GamblingCamel said:


> The fight is probably MMA (mixed martial arts). He realizes that the kid is good on his feet, using boxing jabs and punches. Thus his strategy is to get him onto the mat, where he'll be able to take advantage of his superior ground grappling skills --  leg twists, armlocks, chokeholds -- to force the kid into submission.
> 
> ADENDO: I didn't realize that you and Vanda had already exchanged posts.  I hope my little summary can be of some use.




Very useful, thank you!!


----------



## GamblingCamel

Clockmaker: I've been looking at grappling sites.

- O jiu-jitsu é uma arte marcial japonesa que utiliza alavancas e pressões para derrubar, *dominar e submeter o oponente*.
- aplicou um anaconda choke ... que foi suficiente para fazer o atleta de Almada *bater em submissão*, a meio de primeiro round.
- O Shamrock tem indicado mais tarde que Gracie usou his terno do soldado como uma ferramenta para strangulation do ligature *para executar a submissão*
- Conhecido por: *Forçar a submissão* em menos de três minutos 

Can one say this in PT?
com as torções de perna X submeteu seu oponente


----------



## marta12

Pode sim, Gambling
Parecem-me termos muito correctos, enquanto praticante de Aikido.


----------



## GOODVIEW

> com as torções de perna X submeteu seu oponente


 
Aqui no Brasil acho que seria "com uma chave de perna submeteu seu oponente".


----------



## GamblingCamel

GOODVIEW said:


> Aqui no Brasil acho que seria "com uma chave de perna submeteu seu oponente".


Thanks.
The verb TWIST in the original text is being used in a very general manner -- to represent_ all_ the moves that the grappler will be using.
I think that's why it's hard to translate.

Another twist to the puzzle:
The former Undisputed WWE Champion sat down on the small of Orton's back and *twisted him into a pretzel* as the Legend Killer's face reddened.


----------



## marta12

No Aikido, não há chave de pernas. Há o torcer de uma perna, que com a ajuda dos braços derruba o adversário.
Mas no Judo, por exemplo existem chaves de pernas, penso eu.


----------



## GOODVIEW

> «He realized the kid must have been a boxer and that meant he'd have to get him down on the mat and twist him into submission.»



Clock,
Consultei meu filho que assiste a todas essas lutas e, segundo ele, um bom equivalente seria "derrubá-lo no solo/no tatame/na lona (dependendo do espaço da luta) e aplicar-lhe uma finalização".


----------



## GOODVIEW

> No Aikido, não há chave de pernas. Há o torcer de uma perna, que com a ajuda dos braços derruba o adversário.



Marta,
A isso chamamos aqui no Brasil de rasteira.


----------



## Clockmaker

GamblingCamel said:


> Thanks.
> The verb TWIST in the original text is being used in a very general manner -- to represent_ all_ the moves that the grappler will be using.
> I think that's why it's hard to translate.



Exactamente. Não é uma chave ou uma torção em concreto (chave de braço, chave de perna, rotação do braço, etc), mas todas.

Por essa razão, e depois de ler os vossos posts, ocorreu-me "técnicas de solo", que reúne a totalidade dessas chaves, rotações e pegas.

A tradução ficaria: «... compreendeu que o miúdo sabia pugilismo, o que significava que teria de o levar ao tapete e de recorrer a técnicas de solo para o submeter.»

Mais uma vez, muito obrigado pela vossa maravilhosa ajuda!


----------



## marta12

Olá Goodview!

Venho de uma aula de Aikido, onde perguntei ao meu mestre sobre chave de pernas. Ele disse que existem no Aikido, mas que os nomes são dados às técnicas de ataque e de defesa, por isso não se falar em "chaves".
Ignorância de principiante

As minhas desculpas.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Marta,
Parabéns pela coragem e espírito de luta! Mas você está querendo submeter a quem?!?


----------



## marta12

talvez a mim própria...


----------

